# Ufuoma Ejenobor Named The Most Educated Nollywood Actress Of All Times – Naijagistsblog



## ese (Apr 29, 2018)

Nigerian actress, model and presenter Ufuoma Stacey McDermott has earned a degree in French and has a Masters degree in Public and International Affairs, both from the University of Lagos. 

The actress began her career in 2000 …







Read more via NaijaGistsBlog News – https://ift.tt/2HFmb9g

Get more Nigeria Entertainment News


----------

